# Gunner Kennels



## Biznitch15 (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone have a review about gunner kennels ( http://www.gunnerkennels.com ). Pricey but Nice. Just wanted to get someones opinion first before i buy


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I like the design of it, I'd like the large to be a little wider though. I have a 22" wide wire crate that is a little too tough for my larger Shepherd to turn around in, and those are 23".


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

holy crap $$$, that being said, looks like an excellent kennel!! Little small for my 90-95lb big boy but it looks like a lifetime kennel for a smaller dog


----------



## Biznitch15 (Apr 15, 2014)

jaudlee said:


> holy crap $$$, that being said, looks like an excellent kennel!! Little small for my 90-95lb big boy but it looks like a lifetime kennel for a smaller dog


Yeah, its a little $$$ but I have a truck and need something super sturdy. I would like the XL but they're not available until Jan16. I'll keep window shopping.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Biznitch15 said:


> Yeah, its a little $$$ but I have a truck and need something super sturdy. I would like the XL but they're not available until Jan16. I'll keep window shopping.


These kennels are way too small for my liking. And the ventilation doesn't look all that great, either. Other than that, they do look and "sound" good on paper.

Have a look at these kennels: Dog Cages | Dog Cage | Dog Crates - TransK9 . I'd be getting one of their rectangular kennels for a truck bed.


----------



## Biznitch15 (Apr 15, 2014)

yuriy said:


> These kennels are way too small for my liking. And the ventilation doesn't look all that great, either. Other than that, they do look and "sound" good on paper.
> 
> Have a look at these kennels: Dog Cages | Dog Cage | Dog Crates - TransK9 . I'd be getting one of their rectangular kennels for a truck bed.


Nice and just as expensive as the gunner kennels. I think the Breeder where i got my GSD has one of these TransK9 crates.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Biznitch15 said:


> Nice and just as expensive as the gunner kennels. I think the Breeder where i got my GSD has one of these TransK9 crates.


You can also look at Variocage crates: MIM Variocage Safety Dog Crates?Double

Even more expensive, but supposedly the highest safety ratings all around.

See this review: https://4pdrive.wordpress.com/2013/05/08/product-review-double-xxl-variocage/


----------



## mego2007 (Oct 8, 2015)

*I love my GK*

I tried to post a reply but this is my first time posting on the site. I ordered my kennel after seeing them on Good Morning America..I had never heard of them. They won the safest dog crate award from this test that Subaru sponsored. Needless to say, I'm obsessed with my crate and will never buy another brand. Plus they have a lifetime warranty which is a plus considering I have bought a million cheaper crates in the past. 
I drive a 4runner and use the tie down straps.

Maybe if you google Gunner Kennel videos you can see the crash test? Check them out.


----------



## mego2007 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Subaru Testing*

GK tested to be much safer than the variocages in the Subaru crash testing. I do not have a link but you should check it out..impressive stuff!


----------

